# Home made shooting sticks



## Mick105

Recently I have been getting more and more irritated with my bi-pod so I decided to make a set of shooting sticks. I looked at a few online and saw one I liked and just happened to have the materials laying around the house.	This is what I came up with.

















I don't want Don yelling at me for not posting pics when I do get a coyote so I figured I would use this opportunity to learn how to post pics.


----------



## youngdon

Nice pics Mick.....And despite your stubborness I MADE you learn something....YOUR WELCOME !!


----------



## youngdon

What did you make the legs out of ?


----------



## Mick105

youngdon said:


> Nice pics Mick.....And despite your stubborness I MADE you learn something....YOUR WELCOME !!


Yes you did, 2 things today actually! Thank you very much! The legs are made from fiberglass rods that came off an old damaged pop-up blind. Almost threw them out last year when we moved, glad I didn't.


----------



## hassell

Good looking sticks, Congrats. on a learning day!! HA!!!


----------



## bones44

They look great Mick !


----------



## CledusP

How do you keep the para cord from sliding?


----------



## Mick105

The cord is cinched down tight enough that it would take some force to slide them. However when I melted the ends to keep them from fraying, I heated up the rubber caps too and they are fused together so to speak.


----------



## Mick105

Well I shot off the new sticks today. I like them A LOT better than the bi-pods! Windage was perfect but I was hitting about 1.5" high. A few clicks later and I was back on the X.


----------



## bones44

Those did turn out great. I have a pair but may make some shorter ones like that. Great idea Mick.


----------



## Mick105

Thank you. I have two more rods and a ton of para cord so I was thinking of making another set to use as a back up. They are kinda long so I'm going to trim them down a hair, then they'll be perfect.


----------



## youngdon

Better to long than to short !


----------



## youngdon

That's what she said !


----------



## Mick105

But short and thick does the trick!


----------



## fr3db3ar

I did the same thing with some spare arrow shafts I had sitting around. They were really too short to be usefull to me. I took some poles from an old tent but they really aren't stiff enough. Still working out all the details of what I really want along with portability/ease of carry.


----------



## Rick Howard

I used 1/2" doll rod. Light and sturdy enough for me.


----------



## poe

I just cut some 1inch by 1 inch wood stakes put a bolt through them and drilled holes in the bottom to glue some nails in the rapped them in white and black hockey tape to keep them from scratching my gun and to some what work as camo. I recomend some type of a spike in the bottom for grip. Nothing ticks you off more than if you set up on some ice or something and as you are going to shoot a leg slips out. I also would rather have my sticks to long than to short. If you need them lower just spread the legs more and then you still have enough length for if you set up on a steep hill or can put them on a angel if you have uneven ground. I also sometimes put a short cord on my sticks with a clip that I can hook on my belt loops. If you ever end up with multiple kills you have to drag back to the truck the less things you have to have in your hands the better. I can fit my calls in my pockets along with my drag rope and my rifle has a sling and spare amo on my gun. My hands are then free when Im walking.


----------



## C2C

I used the same trick as mentioned with the arrow shafts as already mentioned .. I used full length uncut ,aluminims with rubber blunts slid over ends and lashed to gether with heavy rubber bands . Works great for sitting or prone as I can slide the bands to any height . I never shoot from standing so their short length is not an issue . Very lightweight .


----------



## Scotty D.

So, Mick--- the paracord is the actual "hinge"??? (Very nice design, BTW)


----------



## Mick105

Scotty- Thank you, I wish I could take credit for the design but I stole it from a picture online. Yes the paracord acts as the hinge. Once I braided down as far as I wanted to go I started braiding up the other stick using the same piece of cord. Its nice because the cord cradles the barrel perfectly and its quiet.


----------



## Scotty D.

Mick105 said:


> Scotty- Thank you, I wish I could take credit for the design but I stole it from a picture online. Yes the paracord acts as the hinge. Once I braided down as far as I wanted to go I started braiding up the other stick using the same piece of cord. Its nice because the cord cradles the barrel perfectly and its quiet.


Yes, that is very nice...I may have to learn how to braid paracord--really like that design...


----------



## Mick105

Its simple.... all I did was watch a video on youtube about cobra knotting paracord. I tied my own lanyard for my duck calls and used the left over cord for the shooting sticks.


----------



## glenway

I make mine out of hardwood sticks I get free from a local lumber yard (scrap called rippings). I use electrical tape so stocks don't get scratched and wrap the tape around the pair to hold them together. Works great! I drive nails into the feet ends and sharpen the protruding ends for grippers. I have one set in each of my hunting shacks and use them as rests for the shoulder stock of the gun. Makes long-range shooting as stable as a bench!


----------



## Mick105

I never thought to leave a pair in each shack or to use them back on the stock, thanks for the good ideas!


----------



## glenway

A little more detail on the setup is here...


----------



## MountainCoyotes

wicked i love the homemade sticks


----------



## Scotty D.

Mick--what braid style did you use---Square, Cobra, Rattler, etc???


----------



## Mick105

I used cobra


----------



## Rich Cronk

youngdon said:


> Better to long than to short !


-----------------------------------------------
Yes I built a pair too short one time so I cut it down a little bit three more times. Dang thing is STILL to short!


----------



## youngdon

So why did you stop ? Keep on trying you'll get it soon.


----------



## Rich Cronk

youngdon said:


> So why did you stop ? Keep on trying you'll get it soon.


------------------------------------
Really? Well OK, I'll try cutting it just one more time and that's it Buddy!


----------



## prairiewolf

cut the other end , it may be longer there LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

Ed when you make a funny. It makes your avatar look like it is laughing. LOL GLUE RICH, YOU NEED GLUE! Lots of it.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Well I gave up on cutting my shooting sticks, but made a decision which will make a big difference to those in need. I stuffed those sticks in a tootsie roll wrapper and sent them to those poor starving pygmies down there in Africa. They may be able to take em apart and use the little sticks for the poison darts they shoot out of their blow guns.


----------



## prairiewolf

That is very nice of you Rich, dont forget to use as a deduction on your taxes!


----------



## Coalforge

The fiberglass fence posts for temp. electric fence work good for a starting point. About 3/8 x 40 inches.


----------



## bucksquatch

poe said:


> I just cut some 1inch by 1 inch wood stakes put a bolt through them and drilled holes in the bottom to glue some nails in the rapped them in white and black hockey tape to keep them from scratching my gun and to some what work as camo.


Now this sounds how we do it on the Iron Range lol, hockey tape is a must, I have rolls and rolls of it.


----------



## vtguy17

I made a set the other night but they came out to short....I'm not sure how long to make them yet. I want them for a sitting position.


----------



## Mick105

better to be too long than too short so over estimate if you need to. After I made mine I though about shortening them but then decided against it. I just widen the base and they are perfect!


----------



## vtguy17

Very true. I've got some old tent poles and a long piece of 3/4" square pine I'm not sure which I want to use.

Not sure how I would hold the tent poles together yet but for the wood I would just put a pivot bolt in and tighten it until I get some good friction opening and closing


----------

